# bikeshed



## UNIXgod (May 22, 2012)

Paint your bikeshed: http://bikeshed.herokuapp.com/


----------



## sossego (May 22, 2012)

Silly little toy there. Nice.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2012)

It's too hard to choose a color.


----------



## Crivens (May 30, 2012)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> It's too hard to choose a color.



Quote the Bureaucrat #1 : "We kept it gray!"


----------

